# Belt wear turning on/cycling A/C at high speeds?



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

This isn't true. 

The car (as all modern cars do) cycles the A/C on and off automatically when you floor it. If anything, this would add slight wear to the A/C clutch, not the belt...but again, it's completely insignificant.

Welcome to the site!


----------

